# Progesterone Levels



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

p


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

How can they say that to you!!!!! You did ovulate! That level indicates definate ovulation, I would put money on the fact that you period occurs either around 5 days after blood taken or about 9 days after, i.e. that the level wasn´t measured when it was at it´s peak. Even better that you don´t get a period!!

Ruth


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Kisses are accepted!! It won´t make any difference if they give you single or double next time, though if they give you double it may make you produce even more progesterone so let them!!
I would really like to know if you have had a period since blood taken or if not let me know when you do so we can work out how late or early the test was taken.

Ruth


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

De nada, as they say in Spain, You´re welcome!

Ruth


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Afternoon girls

Ruth I wondered if I could ask you what is the longest cycle where you are able to ovulate?  I was once told if the cycle was over 35 days then ovulation was impossible, have my doubts now though.... help!

Lolly x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Let me answer this from personal experience!!!
My daughter, Emily was conceived on a 42 day cycle, so I would ignore what you were told!!!!!
  

Ruth


----------

